# Driver para Mosfet. "High side Driver"



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Estoy haciendo un convertidor continua-continua con un puente de IGBT's.
Es un reductor de 1000V a 120V en continua.

El driver que quiero utilizar para disparar los IGBT's es el IR2213, que es igual al popular IR2110, o el ir2113 pero este soporta hasta 1200V.

El problema es que para alimentar el driver necesito 15V sobre una masa común al bus de continua de 1000V.
Es decir, necesito obtener 15V desde los 1000V que tengo.

*¿Cual creen que es la mejor forma de obtener esa tension?*

Teniendo en cuenta el consumo del driver, con una resistencia y un zener el problema es que la resistencia debería ser de  unos 1000W, y no quería utillizar resistencias de mas de 100W como mucho.

*¿Conocen algun driver con alimentación independiente del convertidor?*

Gracias, espero sus opiniones..


----------



## megatron (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola, estoy intentando alimentar una carga con una tensión pulsante Entre 40V y 35, por poner un ejemplo, la idea es que cuando el mosfet no conduce en los diodos caen 5V y cuando el mosfet conduce cae muy poca tensión en este, de modo que consigo esa tensión pulsada.




Para manejar el driver he buscado High Side Drivers, por decirlo de algún modo drivers de lado alto tipo IR2110. 


Pero me doy cuenta de que estos drivers no sirven para esta aplicación sino que únicamente sirven si durante el tiempo que no conduce el Mosfet, la fuente del mismo está a masa, pues de este modo una parte del condensador está a masa y la otra a Vcc a través de un diodo, mientras que al conducir, la fuente se pone a (En mi caso 40V) y entonces consigues una tensión flotante que se usará para poner en on el Moset. Pues bien, la fuente de mi mosfet nunca está a gnd, y es por eso que deduzco que este tipo de drivers no me sirve.

Estoy buscando un driver de Mosfet que me pueda dar una tensión flotante sin que tenga la fuente del mosfet a masa en ningún momento. Por ejemplo con este esquema: (Solo utilizaría la mitad de escte integrado)

Lo que pasa es que este componente no lo he encontrado en ningún sitio.

¿Alguien conoce algún IC que haga esto mismo? La idea es que para tener una tesión flotante haya aislamiento, pero no encuentro nada.

Ante todo muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2010)

¿Y por qué no ponés la carga antes del transistor?

Source a tierra, Drain a la carga y podrías manejarlo con cualquier otra cosa (un 555 usado como clock y quizá un transistorcito pueden andar).

Saludos


----------



## megatron (Mar 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no ponés la carga antes del transistor?



Hola Cacho, me temo que eso no me sirve. Es para un convertidor DC/DC, con ello pretendo medir la variación transitoria de la tensión de salida respecto a la variación de tensión de entrada. Por ello la masa debe permanecer constante.

La idea sería un CI que me de una tensión flotante mediante algún tipo de aislamiento. Pero no se cual.

¿Tal vez la solución esté en utilizar una bomba de carga? como se podría implementar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

El 2110 debería servirte tenés que ponerle una fuente aislada o hacerle la bomba de carga (boostrap).

Fijate aquí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fuente-flotante-ir2110-7524/

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/papers.html

Suerte !


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

Pero de hacerlo así el Vgs no pasa de 5V a menos que uses otra fuente, y no podés estar seguro de saturarlo.
De usar otra fuente ya tenés lo que necesitás para el 2110, así que estás hecho.

Pero... Se me ocurre usar un canal P y manejarlo con la misma tierra que tenés, sin más fuentes ni nada. ¿Qué te parece la idea?

Saludos


----------



## megatron (Mar 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero de hacerlo así el Vgs no pasa de 5V a menos que uses otra fuente, y no podés estar seguro de saturarlo.
> De usar otra fuente ya tenés lo que necesitás para el 2110, así que estás hecho.
> 
> Pero... Se me ocurre usar un canal P y manejarlo con la misma tierra que tenés, sin más fuentes ni nada. ¿Qué te parece la idea?
> ...



Estaba a mirando la idea de DOSMETROS.

Usar un canal P no debo, pues son más caros y de peor calidad, mayor Rgs...
Lo de la fuente aislada, te refieres a meter una fuente aislada de laboratorio entre Vb y Vs¿ verdad?

saludos

A propósito, ¿Alguien me puede explicar para que sirve la entrada err?, en el datasheet porne: (Serves multiple functions; status reporting, linear mode timing and cycle by cycle logic shutdown) , y que significan esos 12 voltios que aparecen entre ERR y RTN. Este parece ser el circuito de la solución que me ha propuesto dosmetros, pero yo me pregunto, podría sustituir el IR2125 por el 2117, en principio, siempre que sepa lo que significa la entrada err.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

Si, la fuente aislada o flotante, es una pequeña fuente convencional.

Ahora si la fuente está switcheando permanentemente , hacés un doblador con díodos y capacitores tomado desde la parte oscilante de potencia, leete algo sobre la bomba de carga (boostrap). Más barata y menos voluminosa pero más dificil de diseñar (pero no imposible :-D)

Suerte.


----------



## megatron (Mar 24, 2010)

Finalmente he opctado por utilizar una fuente aislada.

Cuando tenga todo finalizaré el post con el esquemático final.


----------



## cristito (Abr 19, 2014)

poppez dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estoy haciendo un convertidor continua-continua con un puente de IGBT's.
> Es un reductor de 1000V a 120V en continua.
> ...



Perdona, me quede a medias, decía dicho transformador adecuado al consumo del IR y un regulador de 15 v., vira en página 18



Variador de frecuencia para motor monofásico de inducción,

Muy buenas a todos, tengo en proyecto un variador de frecuencia,  para bajar un poco la velocidad del aire acondicionado que hace mucho ruido, si alguno de Uds. Lociones del tema o tiene algún esquema se lo agradecería mucho, tengo el que esta aquí en el foro para trifásica, saludos


----------

